# Dividing a tank: solid or mesh divider?



## ImBlessed (Jun 11, 2012)

We are thinking about getting a larger aquarium. We liked something at one of the LPS that is 34 gallons that we'd like to split in half. I've been mulling over what kind of divider to use: something solid or something mesh. The advantage of using a mesh divider seems to be requiring only one filter and one heater. The advantage of using a solid divider seems to be eliminating or greatly reducing passing infections.*

We have one veil tail male now in a 5.5 gallon, heated and filtered tank. I do not intend to use any live plants if we upgrade to obscure their views between the divider. I will come up with something else.

I gladly welcome all opinions!

PS - We will either split it in two and have bettas on either side; or split it in two and have our betta on one side and some kind of grouping on the other side; or we might split it into thirds and have three bettas, one for each section.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mesh is easier. I am having a hard time finding these:

http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...port-covers/report-covers/product-prod2870118

None at walmart and none at Staples! Next stop Office Depot.

I have a 15 gallon that I am dividing with a piece of glass. Each section will have a filter and heater. I had the glass rounded on all 4 sides and will install it with aquarium silicone. Should be a messy project :lol:

I have a 30 gallon I want to divide with mesh as soon as I find the binders :-?
I have found the mesh at Michaels but I prefer black and they didn't have black :-?:-?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I use two mesh dividers...the heater and filter go in between them. This way the tank is evenly filtered and heated, and the fish can't see each other.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I prefer using craft mesh and report cover spines. I'm probably a bit bias though... since I have never used anything solid to divide a tank. I highly recommend doing a double divided tank with the filter and heater in the middle. That is what I did and my Bettas are thriving in it. Not to mention I love the way it looks! They cannot see each other with it being double divided and each side gets even filtration/heat distribution.

If you are interested, here is the link to pictures of my DIY double divided tank.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114103

registereduser- They sell the report cover spines at Office Max. I bought a big pack of all black ones there.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LionCalie said:


> registereduser- They sell the report cover spines at Office Max. I bought a big pack of all black ones there.


Thanks! I hope there is one around here. I plan on 4 compartments with a filter.heater spot in the middle like yours.


----------



## ImBlessed (Jun 11, 2012)

LionCalie - I did see your setup last night when I was perusing the site - I thought it was fantastic and brilliant! Loved how you used black (fantastic) and angled it (brilliant). Inspiring :0)

So no concerns about infections being passed through the mesh?

BTW, I suppose dividing a 30 gallon tank into 3 compartments would be too challenging to figure out the filter and heater placement?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

either is fine, just remember you need separate heating and filtration in each chamber if you use a solid divider.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

tbh just go with what you think would work best for you! I prefer mesh because, as you said yourself, I only need one heater & filter for the tank.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I couldn't find binder spines at Staples and neither could the clerk. But my wife found them by browsing. I wish I could tell you what section, but they're there.

Black mesh is actually easier to see through than white. Try it. But if you're using a double divider like Lion Callie, it doesn't matter. And it really looks terrific with black dividers the way LC does it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hallyx said:


> I couldn't find binder spines at Staples and neither could the clerk. But my wife found them by browsing. I wish I could tell you what section, but they're there.
> 
> Black mesh is actually easier to see through than white. Try it. But if you're using a double divider like Lion Callie, it doesn't matter. And it really looks terrific with black dividers the way LC does it.


Black is really the best looking IMO. Finally found the binder spines at Office Depot but they were multi colored, only 2 black in each package :-? I'll check Joanne's Fabrics for the black mesh otherwise will have to look online.


----------

